# Tanker In Trouble



## paulm (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.independent.ie/irish-new...ard-drifting-off-coast-of-clare-29909175.html

From today's Sun Independent

Paulm.


----------



## Ern (Dec 4, 2013)

B H ! Not swearing. Hope all works out OK. Bet they will be working long & hard.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day paulm,sm,today.06:54.re:tanker in trouble,thank you for posting this news,hope all are safe aboard,your link says coast guard have it in hand,regards ben27


----------



## Iangb (Aug 28, 2009)

Update on Hellespont Charger at gCaptain:http://gcaptain.com/chemical-tanker-adrift-off-ireland/


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for that. At this time of year I don't know that to be adrift cannot be but 'in danger' (I thought it must be Hellespont and not Hellspont!).


----------

